# Coryse Salome



## sherice (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok just wanted to let you know, I have been using the Coryse Salome Cream cleanser,toning lotion and the hydro energizing care (face lotion) for a little over a month. And let me tell you my skin is in really good condition now! It looks so smooth,soft and supple. This stuff works but you have to use it for at least a month everyday to see results. They are worth it! :icon_bigg


----------

